# FOUND OUT HOW TO GET MY COLLECTIONS FOLDERS IN LIST VIEW



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

1. First go to Library....Settings....Device Options....Advanced Options....Home & Library....Collections. In Collections select SHOW ALL IN LIBRARY. Go back to Library on Kindle.

2. On the Filter with three straight lines in upper right corner...select this Filter....Select List View. Close this window.

3. Now go to the Filter with straight lines with round circles in the upper left corner....select this Filter....Select Collections. Close this window. You should not have Collection Folders in List Format.


----------



## mikejstb (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, but what you no longer have is all your non-collection books listed below the collections asthey used to be


----------



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

mikejstb said:


> Yes, but what you no longer have is all your non-collection books listed below the collections asthey used to be


I have all my ebooks in Collections by Author name


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mikejstb said:


> Yes, but what you no longer have is all your non-collection books listed below the collections asthey used to be


This is true. The only way to see your uncollected books is to change back to Collections view which gives you an automatic folder of uncollected books (which you don't get in list view).

Also, when you go into that folder, you still have all your Audible books there as well (despite clicking the box in settings to say they should only ever appear on Audible filter) because you can't put them in a collection on Kindle. So to find just your uncollected books you then have to change the filter on that folder to just show Kindle books. If you also have uncollected documents they have to be displayed on a separate filter.

None of this nonsense was necessary before.


----------



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

Linjeakel said:


> This is true. The only way to see your uncollected books is to change back to Collections view which gives you an automatic folder of uncollected books (which you don't get in list view).
> 
> Also, when you go into that folder, you still have all your Audible books there as well, because you can't put them in a collection on Kindle. So to find just your uncollected books you then have to change the filter on that folder to just show Kindle books. If you also have uncollected documents they have to be displayed on a separate filter.
> 
> None of this nonsense was necessary before.


Oh that would be a pain to switch back and forth. I liked the software before 5.14.2...dont know why they couldnt leave good enough alone. If I had not seen those directions on how to get Collections in list form on YouTube I wouldnt have known how to do it. I complained to Amazon but that will probably not do any good. I dont like the picture of the book inside the Collections Folders....I liked the list form in there too.


----------

